# My current foster, an "honorary Maltese"



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This little older dog is not quite ready for adoption yet, but when she is, I'm sure she will make someone a very nice pet! She is very sweet with people and gets along well with other small dogs, male and female. She seems quite submissive to them, although brave enough to approach another dog's food bowl when he isn't looking.  She weighs about 15 pounds and is probably a mix of Chihuahua and some kind of terrier or maybe Pomeranian. 

Please feel free to send me a private message if you know someone in the area who might be interested in her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh what a sweet little face she has! What's her name? pray she'll find a loving forever home!..and thank you for giving her that chance!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

She is so beautiful!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Her temporary name is "Ginger," which she is learning to respond to. But she's been called "Honey" a lot lately, too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Welcome, sweet little Honey Ginger. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

She is a doll. I will check with some of my "people" in No Cal. :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Way to go mss and Ginger!! :smilie_daumenpos: 




> ...an "honorary Maltese"...[/B]


Hey... we have one of those too!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a sweet face. I'm happy you are safe sweet Ginger


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What a sweet pup! I sure hope Ginger finds a forever home and quickly! Such a sweet face.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a pretty dog. I bet she will have a new forever home in no time. Thanks for taking her in.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Ginger says "thank you" for all the compliments and good wishes.  
She is a sweetie. Her only negative personality trait is that she seems to be a much earlier riser than I am. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

SHE LOOKS LIKE SUCH A KIND BABY. HER LITTLE FACE IS PRECIOUS. i JUST KNOW SHE WILL FIND A HOME SOON


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Update, the rescue has gotten this little dog's teeth cleaned and she is all ready for adoption! :biggrin: 

She is not in my home now, but if anyone is interested I can forward your messages to the rescue person. 

And she is on petfinder with an updated description, and the picture which I took in September. You can search for a senior chihuahua near San Francisco, CA

(I do not want to put a link in here, sorry.)


----------

